# Interview



## mybeautifulface (Nov 10, 2006)

I have an interview next we with an agency that will find makeup jobs for me.  They want my business card (got it), they want a portfolio (got it) but they want a brochure to include my pricelist (don't have one). I need help with this.  

Is there somewhere I can go to get samples of brochures or do any of you any one I can take a look at. 

Please help.


----------

